# GR Specialty in Milton, Ont on Aug 8 & 9



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Anyone going - August 8 & 9th? Razz will be going (Jr. Puppy) on Saturday with Connie as I have a family wedding to attend but I'll be there with bells on for Sunday.:wavey::wavey: (even if it means driving all night to get there!)


----------



## Conquerergold (Dec 12, 2007)

I will be there with three of my dogs 

Cheers
Rob


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Conquerergold said:


> I will be there with three of my dogs
> 
> Cheers
> Rob


I guess I'll see you there then!!! & this time we'll Talk instead of just picture taking 

Who's entered? We've entered Razz as Jr. Puppy!


----------



## Conquerergold (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi Gwen,
I have Bobby as a special & Chatter as a puppy special. I am bringing out my old lady, Devon! She is Bobby's mother, and Chatters Grandmother...she is in veterans. Hopefully there will be space and we can all set up together! I may bring little Kali one of the days to get her some experience (Kali is Chatters 1/2 sister and is 11 weeks old).

Looking forward to meeting you for real this time 
Cheers
Rob


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Hmmmmmm I should bring some of my special rhubarb wine for all of the GRF members who will be there!!!!! I know that Connie (Ambertru) will be there as well - she's taking Razz for me!

I'll be there with bells on Sunday morning!

Darn, they should ban summer weddings otherwise I'd be there on Saturday too!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I've gotta miss it again this year! I hate work and dogs that run around NAKED as jaybirds!!!!!!!!!!!!Have fun all! & Good Luck!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

arcane said:


> I've gotta miss it again this year! I hate work and dogs that run around NAKED as jaybirds!!!!!!!!!!!!Have fun all! & Good Luck!


This "work" thing does get in the way quite a bit, doesn't it Heather! 

Now, naked dogs?????? Mine are always naked I just can't see either Nyg or Razz in a frou frou!!!!!!! but they are wearing their pants!


----------

